# Manual Print on demand Fullfillment



## Twin85 (Jun 12, 2005)

Does anyone know of any sites or services that you can literally process your DTG orders manually?

So just to clarify, I can take orders for t-shirts on my site and then go and process the orders myself?

Printfection seems almost perfect as they have white label shipping, but I want to be able to do complete the transaction on my site. It seems PF takes you to their site to finish the order. I also want to use my own t-shirt mockups.


----------



## Twin85 (Jun 12, 2005)

anyone that can help?


----------



## skibum (Feb 19, 2006)

Twin85, Printfection can do what you're asking where we act as a white-label drop shipper for you.

In this situation, the transaction follows this pattern:

1) Customer orders from you, you process their order and collect payment
2) You submit an order to Printfection "behind the scenes" with the Customer's shipping information
3) Printfection ships the product in white-label packaging to the Customer (drop-ship)
4) Printfection bills you for the shipment. Custom pricing can be arranged depending on your volume.

This is a custom arrangement but it can easily be done. Email me [email protected] for more information


----------



## shettytushar (Oct 18, 2011)

This is what I want as well, but in a different way. I would like to design the site and host it myself but when a customer orders, PF should take care of it and handle the transaction, but I don't that to affect my site design during checkout as if it went to some other site for checkout. PF handling the orders would let me do the marketing part on a big scale. Help me how can I do this.

Thanks


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Checkout WholesaleDigitalPrint.com. You can take the orders on your website and have them print and dropship your orders 1 at a time.


----------

